# Problem mit Struts



## firestone (12. Apr 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe ein Formular in welchem ich Daten einscannen kann leider wird nach jedem scannen ein Return ausgelöst und das Formular würde abgeschickt werden. Dies möchte ich jedoch vermeiden .

Nun habe ich gedacht ich versuche es mit folgendem JavaScript


```
<script for="document" event="onkeydown()" type="text/jscript"> 

 	{ 
	 if(window.event.keyCode==13){
	 	enter=false;
 		}
 </script>
```

In dem Form tag habe ich dann folgende Zeile eingefügt


```
onsubmit='if(enter==false) { enter=true; return false;} return true;'
```

Dann habe ich einen normalen HTML Button eingefügt 

```
<html:button property="weiter" onclick="formAbschicken();"> 
	        	<bean:message key="vertrieb.ls.weiter"/> 
			</html:button>
```

Die Funktion sieht wie folgt aus 


```
function formAbschicken(){
		
		
		enter=true;
		document.forms[0].weiter.disabled = true;
		document.forms[0].submit();
		
	}
```

Die Eingabefelder sind über Struts ganz normal mit einer Validierung versehen nur leider wird diese Validierung nicht ausgeführt das Formular wird ohne Prüfung abgeschickt. Entferne ich das Javascript wieder funktioniert die Validierung korrekt.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht bzw gibt es eine bessere möglichkeit das Return abzufangen ??

Lg Fireli


----------



## firestone (13. Apr 2010)

Kann mir keiner helfen


----------



## JanHH (14. Apr 2010)

Du solltest erstmal genauer beschreiben was das Programm überhaupt machen soll.. ist total unklar.


----------

